# Help! Hedgehog's front legs are paralysed/not moving



## banoffee (Feb 12, 2013)

Please help me with my hedgehog!
My hedgehog's front legs are paralysed/not bending.
It first started with the left front leg, and a few days later his right front leg has the same symptoms.
Both legs are unable to move or bend (is straight just like sticks) and are parallel to his body, with his "arms" by his sides. He can only push himself forward by his hind legs.

He is nearly 2 years old.
He has lost his appetite and is hardly eating and has to be hand fed water and food.
He has now been like this for over a week.
I have checked his legs to see any string, debris, etc as the cause, but there is none.
I have taken him to the vet but our local vet is very unaccustomed with hedgehogs and cannot understand why either.

I would like to know how to make him most comfortable, or how to help his condition.
Thank you very much if there is any help/suggestions for my hedgehog!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there a specialist near you? I know when our local vet was no help, we searched for a nearby one with experience. I'm sorry to hear about this *hug*


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Where are you located? This is very strange indeed, especially since it just came on suddenly like this. I have never heard of anything like this and would only be taking wild guesses. I hope you can find an exotics specialist, even if you have to drive a couple of hours to do so, it would be worth it to try to help your little one. Of course he cannot eat or drink if he cannot lift the front of his body - so you will have to continue to feed him. I am not even sure of the right amounts to feed in this situation. 
Have you tried massaging the legs or bending them gently to see if they will move? Are they rigid?
I am sorry I cannot be of more help. Is there any way you can post a picture? 
Meanwhile, just keep feeding him and making sure he stays hydrated - and by all means, try to find a vet w/in a reasonable driving distance! Is there a zoo close by? who is their vet for exotic creatures? Good luck and hopefully someone with more knowledge will respond.
-Susan H.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you recall any recent falls or reason for injury? My * guess * would be an injury to maybe the back or head, or a tumor someplace. Unfortunately hedgies are very prone to tumors. He needs to see another vet with more knowledge right away. These little guys are very deceiving and masters at hiding the pain and suffering they are actually experiencing. I'm hoping for the best, keep us updated. (((Hugs))) to both of you.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I sorrry to hear of your hedgies illness. It sounds very similar to what my Daisy went through. She was just over 2 years old when she too lost the use of her arms too. We saw two vets who thought she suffered a stroke. Butit could have been a tumour. 

I kept her comfortable, and she was syringe fed. She lived for 2 months after she showed symptoms and was very happy and determined to be with us during that time.

I'm sure some others will chime in soon. Pm me if you want to talk.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Now that I'm on a proper computer I can post some pics and ramble a little more.

To keep Daisy comfortable, I made up a special bed for her to sleep in, it was like a hammock, it was fleece suspended off the bottom of her cage so that it'd take the stress off her joints. I made sure to adjust her sleeping position every few hours. The cage was lined with other soft items so she wouldn't get hurt if she did move. There was also a heating pad underneath to help add heat, and her CHE heating set up. I also used a portable tiny humidifer to add moisture to the air.










Daisy was syring fed food and water ever few hours, for food it was a mix of hills ad/boost plus vanilla/gas drops (for babies)/pumpkin. I would have to massage her tummy to help with moving things along and make sure to clean her up after she went to the bathroom. 









Daisy's arms were paralyzed and stiff, the vet showed us little bending exercises that I could do with her arms to keep them more flexable, she could move her back legs and would air run. She could also move her visor quills on her head... but she couldn't roll over. 









Daisy was pretty happy and comfortable until the morning she passed, I kept her with me when I was not at work. The vet gave her prednisone and antibiotics, but ultimatly we were never really sure what happened. 









I'm am so sorry you and your hedgehog are going through this, again if you have any questions PM me. HUGS!!!


----------



## banoffee (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for everyone who has sent in ways of help and advice! 
I will act upon this and will do my absolute best to ensure my Durian is receiving all the support and comfort she can. I have contacted the nearest vet who is able to give best advice on hedgehogs and will act upon all advices.
Thank you very much! I am extremely grateful of everything.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

in that last picture, Daisy looks like she's having her picture done. "draw me like one of your french girls, Jack."  

good luck with your sweet hedgie.


----------



## akellerr (Mar 4, 2019)

*Having this happen as well*

My hedgehog has had this come on much more slowly, but with the same symptoms. It started when he was 10 months old when the left paw wasn't working correctly. Over the course of a month it went from the toes folding under the paw to his left arm only being used as a crutch. This was when I was able to get him into the exotic vet. She did an exam and wasn't entirely sure what the issue was, but decided it most likely wasn't a break and probably was the result of a brain tumor. She prescribed him an anti-inflammatory and pain killer. Over the next two weeks the left arm became fairly useless and holds tight against his body. Since then he's been able to get around a bit as long as everything is the same level. Occasionally able to get into his litter tray anymore that was 1/4" tall. However, I've since replaced that with a puppy pad. During this time he's used his right paw as a guide or push off and just kind of scoots along on his face. With the medicine he actually seems like he's comfortable and fairly himself. He still eats well and when put onto a blanket he eagerly roots around. He uses his back legs and kind of slithers along. Last night I noticed his right paw starting to act the same way the left one did in the beginning. I'm very worried about him, and I know there's probably not much I can do. I'm glad the medicine is helping. And it is nice to finally find a resource of someone else experiencing the same thing, although I'm sorry. I plan on getting a necropsy done after he passes for better explanation. Hopefully I remember to come update you.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is 6 years old, please start your own thread.


----------



## Lady of Anarchy (2 mo ago)

akellerr said:


> *Having this happen as well*
> 
> My hedgehog has had this come on much more slowly, but with the same symptoms. It started when he was 10 months old when the left paw wasn't working correctly. Over the course of a month it went from the toes folding under the paw to his left arm only being used as a crutch. This was when I was able to get him into the exotic vet. She did an exam and wasn't entirely sure what the issue was, but decided it most likely wasn't a break and probably was the result of a brain tumor. She prescribed him an anti-inflammatory and pain killer. Over the next two weeks the left arm became fairly useless and holds tight against his body. Since then he's been able to get around a bit as long as everything is the same level. Occasionally able to get into his litter tray anymore that was 1/4" tall. However, I've since replaced that with a puppy pad. During this time he's used his right paw as a guide or push off and just kind of scoots along on his face. With the medicine he actually seems like he's comfortable and fairly himself. He still eats well and when put onto a blanket he eagerly roots around. He uses his back legs and kind of slithers along. Last night I noticed his right paw starting to act the same way the left one did in the beginning. I'm very worried about him, and I know there's probably not much I can do. I'm glad the medicine is helping. And it is nice to finally find a resource of someone else experiencing the same thing, although I'm sorry. I plan on getting a necropsy done after he passes for better explanation. Hopefully I remember to come update you.


Hello, my hedgie has been experiencing the same issues and was hoping you had found an answer through the necropsy? 
We haven't been able to get any answers and we fear her time is running short. 
So sorry to hear about your little guy!


----------



## Katebates19 (1 mo ago)

Lady of Anarchy said:


> Hello, my hedgie has been experiencing the same issues and was hoping you had found an answer through the necropsy?
> We haven't been able to get any answers and we fear her time is running short.
> So sorry to hear about your little guy!


Hello, my hedgehog is the same. Can't use left front leg, head tilted to the right and falls over and can't get upright. The vets has given him Metacam


----------



## Lady of Anarchy (2 mo ago)

Katebates19 said:


> Hello, my hedgehog is the same. Can't use left front leg, head tilted to the right and falls over and can't get upright. The vets has given him Metacam


I'm sorry to hear your having the same issues! We have tried a few things, but so far nothing has worked. 
Have you been having success with the metacam so far?


----------

